# inlaws getting involved



## mama (Feb 25, 2011)

does anyone else have issues with their inlaws getting involved in the sep/divorce? it sucks


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

mama said:


> does anyone else have issues with their inlaws getting involved in the sep/divorce? it sucks


yep, they want to hurt you more than your former partner.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah, my father in law died and left my husband a ton of money and a house so he now has NO reason to stop drinking, go to rehab and become a normal human being, a good husband and father. 

That pretty much has killed it for us. There's no moving forward now because my husband has NO reason to stop what he's doing and make his life better. So he just sits on the porch, drinks and smokes and feels he has every right to. 

Thanks "Dad". 

Fortunately the in laws are gone now and I don't deal with my family so no problems there. There's just my husband's disgusting brother left and he's MIA right now.


----------



## vivea (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes i do ,i made e thread about it ...Gosh i hate that i have to deal with them now...i just want some peace in my life


----------



## bellringer (Aug 20, 2010)

omg yes. mine has alot of money and is so involved but now it may all backfire on his dad because he couldnt mind his business and said something about money on the phone to my lawyer and now she is subpoenaing him and his accountant. my stbx's brother told him not to get dad involved he dont know what he is talking about. blood is thicker than water. the mother and father seem to hate me now, well the mother never liked anyone anyway. she is a spoiled b and when her and stbx dad got divorced he and his 2 brothers took care of her buying her a new car every 3 yrs taking her out, i mean she kinda made them all her serigant husbands. then they all got married and she couldnt get anymore from them so she dislikes all of us. really sad. I know if my stbx had regrets and wanted to come back he wouldnt because of them, they intimidate him for some reason, must be cause money is their god, and thats what there all fighting for. none of them care that I have their first grandchild. they are only concerned about how much money i will get from there son.


----------

